# slim tower = graphics cards don't fit



## yahn (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a dell dimension 4600c.  The c is the slim version, so I've been unable to find a graphics card that will fit inside the tower.  I really need to get a graphics card in this computer becasue integrated graphics became outdated like 7 years ago.  Does anyone know of decent graphics card < 200 that would work with this computer?  I've been trying to find a few months now and everything I've tried either just doesn't work, or won't fit.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Nov 29, 2005)

Cut a hole in the side of your tower. Your graphics are more important than the look/appeal of your case I think. What are the dimensions of the tower? Maybe get that, and compare that to w/e card you are interested in.

This is one of thedisadvantages with "slim"/micro sized cases...space.


----------



## NeuromancerWGDD'U (Nov 29, 2005)

Look for a "low profile" card. Those should fit into your case.

A whole bunch o' them are listed here:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ice=&MaxPrice=&SubCategory=48&Submit=Property


----------



## yahn (Nov 29, 2005)

I can't find the deminsions of this card[url].  My computer doesn't have a pci express slot, should I just get a new computer rather then waste another 50 on it?  I only have about $400 to work with, so I'll have trouble getting good parts.


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Nov 29, 2005)

if you dont have much money i would hold off getting a new system until you have more money. i believe that the 5700 LE is the quickest agp card that comes in low profile form, if you dont have and agp port they also sell it in pci form; however you might have a hard time trying to find one


----------



## Praetor (Nov 29, 2005)

> I can't find the deminsions of this card[url]. My computer doesn't have a pci express slot, should I just get a new computer rather then waste another 50 on it? I only have about $400 to work with, so I'll have trouble getting good parts.



Well the card needs to fit itself into the PCI bracket right?  And the rest of the card is shorter than the bracket ... so you should be ok


----------

